# FinerDetails - S-Class, Q7, Aston Martin and a VW Transporter



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

First up a Glyn, Casey and Iain tag team effort on these two enhancements details, both cars having full wash, clay, single stage polish, interior, engine bay and finished with my FinerDetails sealant:



















thats the total of the pics from those cars - working to do both cars in one day doesn't allow time for taking pics, only working!

Next up one of this week's extra jobs above and beyond those already booked in, a Swissvax Enhancement detail, finished with Best of Show wax:










and lastly, one which has been tackled since Saturday afternoon when poor Casey washed and clayed the whole van all on her own - I am a mean demanding Boss!










I did however, decide I would take the short straw and fast cut plus the whole van:










and all waxed up:










As always, more pictures can be seen in my website gallery,

thank you for reading

Iain


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

van looks great


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

More info about the sealant Iain :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that looks fantastic the van must have taken a hell off a lot to do


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> More info about the sealant Iain :thumb:


you know me Matt, when I'm ready to tell, I'll share the info :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice work :thumb:

As said above, van looks really good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Finerdetails said:


> you know me Matt, when I'm ready to tell, I'll share the info :thumb:


But you can tell me, I wont tell anyone 

Will it come with a day at FD HQ on how to apply :buffer:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> But you can tell me, I wont tell anyone
> 
> Will it come with a day at FD HQ on how to apply :buffer:


see already making assumptions. Who says I'm going to make it available to anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Thats me told


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good work


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Great looking work! if you ever need another pair of hands let me know


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

killash said:


> Great looking work! if you ever need another pair of hands let me know


**** off, me first:thumb:

Matt


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

stangalang said:


> **** off, me first:thumb:
> 
> Matt


PMSL  hey I'll do it for free :wave:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

killash said:


> PMSL  hey I'll do it for free :wave:


Its yours:thumb::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work Iain - that Aston Martin is stunning :argie:
(is that a meguiars wash mop thing Casey is usin on the VW Transporter?)


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> cracking work Iain - that Aston Martin is stunning :argie:
> (is that a meguiars wash mop thing Casey is usin on the VW Transporter?)


thanks, its for sale on AT @ 57 k if you want it

Its the flash one I think, had it for a good while now, just kept it buried in the van, saw Casey about to tackle the roof and decided to make life easier for her


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> thanks, its for sale on AT @ 57 k if you want it
> 
> Its the flash one I think, had it for a good while now, just kept it buried in the van, saw Casey about to tackle the roof and decided to make life easier for her


cheers Iain, just out of curiosity do you use ladders for high vehicles normally so you can still use the TBM and washmitts?
bargain! i'll just go and rob a bank.. :lol:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> cheers Iain, just out of curiosity do you use ladders for high vehicles normally so you can still use the TBM and washmitts?
> bargain! i'll just go and rob a bank.. :lol:


I have two sets of plastic steps, low height so they cant fall against the car, and also I find they are more stable than higher framed ali ones; they also fold up so take little room up in the van when used every 2 weeks on a Q7


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice! when's Casey joining DW


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> very nice! when's Casey joining DW


detailinbg finishes for Casey when the day ends, lucky girl


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would be happy to help Casey out in future,I can show her my extensive shampoo selection too


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Lovin' the van :thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Vans looking top notch:thumb::thumb:


----------



## James Q (Jul 13, 2010)

The van looks awsome!


----------

